# Tony the Tiger is Gone



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 24, 2005)

Tony the Tiger is gone.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 24, 2005)

Gerrrrrrreat!!!! 

Sorry, now that I read the article it's not so great. I thoguht they were just ending the advertising at first. 

[Edited on 5-24-2005 by puritansailor]


----------



## tcalbrecht (May 24, 2005)

Following on the heels of the death of Fred Flintstone.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 27, 2005)

Eddie Albert from _Green Acres_ died yesterday at age 99.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 26, 2005)

And now Tigger has passed away.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> And now Tigger has passed away.



*TTFN*

[Edited on 6-26-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 26, 2005)

He really was an amazing guy. We will miss him.

Besides being the voice of Tigger...



> Mr. Winchell was also an inventor who held 30 patents, including one for an early artificial heart he built in 1963 and then donated to the University of Utah for research. Dr. Robert Jarvik and other University of Utah researchers later became well-known for the Jarvik-7 which was implanted into patients after 1982.
> 
> Among Winchell's other inventions were an early disposable razor, a flameless cigarette lighter, an invisible garter belt and an indicator to show when frozen food had gone bad after a power outage.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm hungry for cereal now ... thanks a lot!


----------



## govols (Jun 27, 2005)

Piglet's voice has been silenced as well.


----------



## Augusta (Jun 27, 2005)




----------

